# Pamplona parking/camping



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Anyone managed to find a half decent place to stop near centre of this fascinating town? The campsite to the north is miles away and not easily connected. We gave up and wandered off to our next port of call as we couldn't find anywhere to park or camp conveniently to explore the town.


----------

